# Mississauga power outage



## djtbster (Nov 29, 2006)

Anyone here in Mississauga without power as of 5pm


----------



## Syed (Oct 20, 2010)

Not me. Where's the power shortage exactly?


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

On Friday yes, I was at school. But apparently there was no outage in Brampton, because my grandparents didn't notice anything. I think it was only like 15-30 mins?


----------



## djtbster (Nov 29, 2006)

its lasted 45 mins but month ago there was another outage @ 1am lasted for 2-3hours, located in winston churchill & dundas area


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Is this a sign that the zombie apocalypse is near?


----------



## djtbster (Nov 29, 2006)

Lol yes got me shotgun loaded and my chainsaw fueled up


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Don't forget the shades!

A shucks... 'I have come here to chew bubblegum and kick ass... and I'm all out of bubblegum.' - They Live, 1988.

Best....line...ever. IIRC they is the original source of that line and not what people commonly think is from Duke Nukem. I highly recommend you acquire the movie any way you can and check it out. There is a 9-10part on Youtube.


----------

